# Lav clear floor space



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

Can an outward swinging toilet compartment door intrude on the clear floor space required in front of a lav for a multi-occupant bathroom?


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 14, 2011)

Jar, Here in Ca. the door may not swing into any clear floor space required for any fixture, other than a accessible water closet

compartment may encroach into that space nore more than 12".  Ca.T24 1115B.3.1.1 and 1115B.3.1.2;1133.6.2


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a new submission and with the doors open, it reduces the clear floor space to 2'6" rather than the 48 required.  Searching through ANSI A117.1 for my answer.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't see anything that prohibits it, either in "clear floor space" or the "lavatory" requirements.


----------



## north star (Apr 14, 2011)

** * * **

Jar,

Does the "outward door swing" encroach into the egress

path from the toilet compartment?......Section 1005.2,

from the `06 IBC?



** * * **


----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2011)

2010 ADA

603.2.3 Door Swing. Doors shall not swing into the clear floor space or clearance required for any fixture. Doors shall be permitted to swing into the required turning space.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Doors to a toilet room or bathing room for a single occupant accessed only through a private office and not for common use or public use shall be permitted to swing into the clear floor space or clearance provided the swing of the door can be reversed to comply with 603.2.3.

2. Where the toilet room or bathing room is for individual use and a clear floor space complying with 305.3 is provided within the room beyond the arc of the door swing, doors shall be permitted to swing into the clear floor space or clearance required for any fixture.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2011)

ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003

603.2.3 Door Swing. Doors shall not swing into the clear floor space or clearance for any fixture.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Doors to a toilet and bathing room for a single occupant, accessed only through a private office and not for common use or public use shall be permitted to swing into the clear floor space, provided the swing of the door can be reversed to meet Section 603.2.3.

2. Where the room is for individual use and a clear floor space complying with Section 305.3 is provided within the room beyond the arc of the door swing.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Mark, obviously I missed that section, I went from 305 straight to Lav's.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

Is that for regular doors or does that include water closet compartment doors?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Is that for regular doors or does that include water closet compartment doors?


IMPO

Yes...

Doors cannot swing into clear floor space required for any fixture, it does not exclude compartment doors.


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 15, 2011)

The exception is for single occupant vs Multi-occupant


----------

